# The Deaf Vaper Reviews



## RainstormZA

Index List:


Mango Freez One Shot (10ml)
VOOPOO MAAT Tank
VOOPOO Alpha Zip Kit
VOOPOO Drag 2 Platinum Mod
Nikola Delorean Pod Kit
VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit
Puzzler Pineapple
DRAG Baby Trio Starter Kit
*VOOPOO FIND S Trio Pod Kit*
*VOOPOO Vinci Pod Mod Kit*


*About Me*

​I am a deaf South African, about to immigrate to the UK. I have been vaping exclusively since August 2017 and became a member of the ECIGSSA forums in August 2017 at the same time. It’s been a real life-changer, having quitted smoking and turned to vaping as an alternative. I had planned to quit but vaping has become an hobby for me and I don’t think I will quit any time soon.

Hence, becoming a vaping reviewer, and to share with the world, my experiences, knowledge and time put into all vaping related things so that the quitters will not make the same mistakes I did when I first started vaping.​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## RainstormZA

*Mango Freez One Shot (10ml)*





*Company*: Super Shots by Flavour World
*Product Name*: Mango Freez One Shot
*Mod*: Various for testing
*Watts/Volts*: 30-40W
*Atomiser*: Various for flavour and cloud testing
*Coil Resistance*: 0.22 - 0.35 ohms
*Strength*: 3mg Gold Nicotine DIY
*Price*: R69 (ZAR) for 10ml (makes 100ml), R170 (ZAR) for 30ml (makes 300ml)
*Website*: https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/mango-freez-one-shot

*Product description on website: *

A ripe sweet ice cold malaysian mango juice

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

At first impressions, it tasted just like Ola’s Paddle Pop Mango and Orange ice tubes that I normally get from our local supermarkets on an hot day. It smells and tastes exactly like that.

As this is a one-shot that I bought from Flavourworld SA, you need to add VG (Vegetable Glycerin), PG (Propylene Glycol) and nicotine if needed. I added the VG, PG and 3mg of Nicotine to make 100ml through a ejuice calculator and it was mixed at 60VG / 40PG, recommendation says 70/30 but I have no issues with it being at 60/40.

However, vaping it is a different story. Well, not completely different but there is very little ice and I was expecting more of a blast in my face type of ice. It’s impressive enough, it’s quite sweet but for those who love their sweet ripe mangos, this is for you. If you let it go to “dry burn” stage, it doesn’t taste that good. For those with RTA’s, I would suggest you don’t let the tank empty half way as it tends to give off a funny taste (almost like dry burning, think that’s the juice burning off the coils).

I tested it with 3 different tanks and mods. An RDA is not so bad as I was using a Pico Squeeze 2 with the Coral 2 RDA – it’s alright but not ideal really. Then I used my OFRF Gear RTA – this is a tank that does not like high wattage – it was great at first then started tasting funny, and after a few vapes, it came back normal so I don’t think it’s suitable for RTA’s either.

I just tested the new MAAT tank from Voopoo and after 3 tanks, I have to say I am really impressed with the new tank design. Flavour is very consistent all the way through. This is a subohm tank that has interchangeable coils and stays submersed in the tank with the juice so I think this juice is suited to subohm tanks.

It is certainly a perfect ADV (All Day Vape), I can vape several tanks of this DIY juice and not feel queasy afterwards.

*Rating:* 9/10 for flavour and 8/10 for average clouds
*Conclusion:* Would I buy it again? *Yes definitely!!!*

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

following !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see @RainstormZA 
Thanks for the review on this one shot. Have been keen to try it for some time
I may need to add some ice if you say its got little ice

All the best for the reviews and am looking forward to seeing what you review next

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Awesome intro and review @RainstormZA  may we get many more reviews from you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Great to see @RainstormZA
> Thanks for the review on this one shot. Have been keen to try it for some time
> I may need to add some ice if you say its got little ice
> 
> All the best for the reviews and am looking forward to seeing what you review next


Yes, even cranking at 40w, the ice factor stays the same. So I definitely would add more ice for a colder effect.

Thanks guys, I have a few more reviews lined up and they should be posted from Monday.

Watch this space for the Voopoo MAAT Atomizer, the Alpha Zip Kit and Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

So awesome to see @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Now I’m not sure how to start this review on the VOOPOO MAAT tank but I have a million things coursing through my brain about this tank.

I was send this tank by Thea at VOOPOO for testing and reviewing.

Company: VOOPOO VAPE
Product Name: MAAT Tank
Mod used: VOOPOO Drag 2 Platinum with 2 x 18650 Samsung 25R batteries
Watts/Volts: 40W / 2.24v
Coil Resistance: 0.21 ohms
Wicking Material: Streaky Cotton
Official Website: http://www.voopoo.com/maat





I got to say that I am very impressed with the new design. Taking it out of the box and holding it in my hand made me realise how heavy it is and that it will add extra weight to an already heavy mod that may hold either dual 18650 or 21700 batteries. And it’s not your average tank either.

And not your average tank, meaning the coils are a completely different design. There is no screwing in or fiddly parts. It’s just simply a pull out and pop in type, no rocket science is required. I was supposed to get 3 different coils but somehow I only got two for testing. Apparently the third coil is a triple-coil mesh design.

This tank uses three different MT Coils. They are compatible and interchangeable.

Break down of the three MT Coils:

*MT-M1*

Smooth but original
Resistance: 0.13Ω
Type: Single Mesh Coil
Range: 60-85W





MT-M1
*MT-M2*

Intensive and enhanced
Resistance: 0.2Ω
Type: Dual Mesh Coils
Range: 55-80W





MT-M2
*MT-M3*

Boost for the thickest
Resistance: 0.17Ω
Type: Triple Mesh Coils
Range: 65-85W





MT-M3

Now that I’ve been using the Drag 2 Platinum with the MAAT tank for a couple of days. I was really sceptical with this product as I’ve had some unsavoury experiences with sub-ohm tanks and I have to really say wow. This is a sub-ohm tank you will want to keep in your collection. It brings out really good flavour and clouds on top of that.

I have tested this tank with at least two of my own DIY juices and the flavours are very consistent right through from full to empty. This one juice that I made from a one-shot, did not fare well in my RTA and in my RDA. But it is a winner in the VOOPOO MAAT tank – the flavour stays consistent all the way through. Sad to say, I discovered that this tank doesn’t like thinner ejuices and you need to stick to 70/30 ejuices. The 60/40 that I have tends to leak from the bottom and I don’t think 50/50 will be suitable either.

*Pros and Cons*
I will start listing the pros and cons of this tank

The pros of having this tank are many.

Great flavour
Reasonable amount of clouds, depending on wattage and airflow control
Straight and bubble glass comes in this package
Bottom airflow design with middle airflow control ring
Easy to disassemble and reassemble
Pull out and pop in coil method, instead of screwing them in
The cons of this tank, a few listed below

It gets hot pretty quickly, if you chain-vape like I do
Ejuice that is of 60/40 and 50/50 tends to leak after a couple of vapes. I recommend using 70/30 ejuices.
No interchangeable drip-tip
Very airy tank, lots of air flow for those who prefer a restricted DL vape
Other than the cons on this list, I have to say this is really a well-designed sub-ohm tank. It’s great for beginners and for experienced lazy vapers. It does not require a PHD in anything to change these simple coils and you can never go wrong with them.

That is pretty much the end of my review. Hope you enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@RainstormZA I have check out all your reviews including the blog page, nicely done TBH and I personally enjoy my written reviews. Like the photos and the info provided for hardware goes into detail as it’s clear you have been reviewing the device for a while to draw certain conclusions.

One thing I like a lot in reviews is when a reviewer from personal experience with lots of different hardware can offer a comparison of what is being reviewed with other product like “this is similar to this, airflow/flavour/look & feel”. This for me allows the user to have a reverence point of comparison which helps a lot and should be part of any potential buyers decision making process. I want hardware that vapes like devices I already have and enjoy, having a reviewer guide me towards that will keep me interested.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

CaliGuy said:


> @RainstormZA I have check out all your reviews including the blog page, nicely done TBH and I personally enjoy my written reviews. Like the photos and the info provided for hardware goes into detail as it’s clear you have been reviewing the device for a while to draw certain conclusions.
> 
> One thing I like a lot in reviews is when a reviewer from personal experience with lots of different hardware can offer a comparison of what is being reviewed with other product like “this is similar to this, airflow/flavour/look & feel”. This for me allows the user to have a reverence point of comparison which helps a lot and should be part of any potential buyers decision making process. I want hardware that vapes like devices I already have and enjoy.


Thank you and that's exactly why I wrote it my way. No one likes reading an article as long as the Wall of China. Short, and sweet plus a few pointers that may be important to note down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Great review @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

I'd love to watch a few reviews in sign language! I think you've found something here that could well explode. 

Goodluck to you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Great review @RainstormZA , looking forward to your next one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@RainstormZA May you have a super awesome day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Very happy birthday to you @RainstormZA . hope you have a great day and and absolutely amazing year

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Happy birthday @RainstormZA , may the year ahead surprise you every day with something that takes your breath away.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Happy Birthday @RainstormZA Hope you have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

A Huge Happy birthday to you @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Now I’m not sure how to start this review on the VOOPOO MAAT tank but I have a million things coursing through my brain about this tank.
> 
> I was send this tank by Thea at VOOPOO for testing and reviewing.
> 
> Company: VOOPOO VAPE
> Product Name: MAAT Tank
> Mod used: VOOPOO Drag 2 Platinum with 2 x 18650 Samsung 25R batteries
> Watts/Volts: 40W / 2.24v
> Coil Resistance: 0.21 ohms
> Wicking Material: Streaky Cotton
> Official Website: http://www.voopoo.com/maat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to say that I am very impressed with the new design. Taking it out of the box and holding it in my hand made me realise how heavy it is and that it will add extra weight to an already heavy mod that may hold either dual 18650 or 21700 batteries. And it’s not your average tank either.
> 
> And not your average tank, meaning the coils are a completely different design. There is no screwing in or fiddly parts. It’s just simply a pull out and pop in type, no rocket science is required. I was supposed to get 3 different coils but somehow I only got two for testing. Apparently the third coil is a triple-coil mesh design.
> 
> This tank uses three different MT Coils. They are compatible and interchangeable.
> 
> Break down of the three MT Coils:
> 
> *MT-M1*
> 
> Smooth but original
> Resistance: 0.13Ω
> Type: Single Mesh Coil
> Range: 60-85W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MT-M1
> *MT-M2*
> 
> Intensive and enhanced
> Resistance: 0.2Ω
> Type: Dual Mesh Coils
> Range: 55-80W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MT-M2
> *MT-M3*
> 
> Boost for the thickest
> Resistance: 0.17Ω
> Type: Triple Mesh Coils
> Range: 65-85W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MT-M3
> 
> Now that I’ve been using the Drag 2 Platinum with the MAAT tank for a couple of days. I was really sceptical with this product as I’ve had some unsavoury experiences with sub-ohm tanks and I have to really say wow. This is a sub-ohm tank you will want to keep in your collection. It brings out really good flavour and clouds on top of that.
> 
> I have tested this tank with at least two of my own DIY juices and the flavours are very consistent right through from full to empty. This one juice that I made from a one-shot, did not fare well in my RTA and in my RDA. But it is a winner in the VOOPOO MAAT tank – the flavour stays consistent all the way through. Sad to say, I discovered that this tank doesn’t like thinner ejuices and you need to stick to 70/30 ejuices. The 60/40 that I have tends to leak from the bottom and I don’t think 50/50 will be suitable either.
> 
> *Pros and Cons*
> I will start listing the pros and cons of this tank
> 
> The pros of having this tank are many.
> 
> Great flavour
> Reasonable amount of clouds, depending on wattage and airflow control
> Straight and bubble glass comes in this package
> Bottom airflow design with middle airflow control ring
> Easy to disassemble and reassemble
> Pull out and pop in coil method, instead of screwing them in
> The cons of this tank, a few listed below
> 
> It gets hot pretty quickly, if you chain-vape like I do
> Ejuice that is of 60/40 and 50/50 tends to leak after a couple of vapes. I recommend using 70/30 ejuices.
> No interchangeable drip-tip
> Very airy tank, lots of air flow for those who prefer a restricted DL vape
> Other than the cons on this list, I have to say this is really a well-designed sub-ohm tank. It’s great for beginners and for experienced lazy vapers. It does not require a PHD in anything to change these simple coils and you can never go wrong with them.
> 
> That is pretty much the end of my review. Hope you enjoyed it!


Hi Rain , I'm one of the lucky winners of the MAAT competition and can't wait to lay my grubby paws on it . Thank you for your time and review 
PS : Happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Hope your birthday was awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

H/Bday @RainstormZA . Great day to have a birthday .... just before the long weekend. Enjoy every moment of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Thanks ladies and gentlemen. It was a quiet day, stayed in all day watching a rerun of Caprica and Battlestar Galactica, while crocheting jerseys for my niece and nephew.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Next review is about the VOOPOO Alpha Zip Kit

*VOOPOO Alpha Zip Kit*

I will be writing this article about the Alpha Zip kit that was provided by VOOPOO for reviewing and testing.

Company: VOOPOO VAPE
Product Name: Alpha Zip Kit
Batteries used: 2 x 18650 Samsung 25R batteries
Watts / Voltage: 30W – 40W / 2.10v – 2.96v
Tank: MAAT Sub-Ohm tank
Coil Resistance: 0.13 ohms (MT-M1 single coil)
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon V2
Official Website: http://www.voopoo.com/alpha-zip






Packaging is a black and white sturdy cardboard box with all the information printed on the front, back and sides. You can see clearly that this is a, what one in the vaping world would call, a starter kit as it comes with a Alpha Zip 180W mod, a MAAT tank pre-installed with one of the two coils included (MT-M1 and MT-M2 coils), USB cable, spare glass tube (4ml/2ml), spare sealing rings, warranty card, GENE CHIP card clearly printed on the back.

Opening the box, it seems to have been very well designed in packaging terms as this box size saves on space. The MAAT tank is on the bottom layer of the box while the mod is on the top layer, both protected by foam cut-outs.

So I take the mod out from the top foam cut-out. At first, it feels strange because it actually does feel like holding a small box, almost like a packet of cigarettes. The emboss print on the panels feel both rubbery with some smooth surfaces in between. I was actually surprised at the weight because it was super light. Then again, I haven’t put the batteries in so the batteries could add some weight to it.

You see the usual items in the lower foam-cut out as it was outlined on the back of the box – the MAAT tank, spare glass, usb cable, cards, spare sealing rings.

So I proceed to open the battery door that is on the side of the mod and add 2 x 18650 batteries. Not bad on the extra weight. The screen could do with some working in making it a lot more brighter. The battery door is held by magnets, they are pretty decent. The nice thing about this mod is that there are no seams visible – it just looks like it’s sealed but if you look at the bottom of this mod, you will find a depressed area that actually helps you to open the battery side door.

Then it’s time to screw on the MAAT tank and test the Alpha Zip kit.

I have already written a separate review for the MAAT tank here






This mod comes with a GENE.Fit chip. Once you put a new tank on, it will ask you if it’s a new coil or old coil. You can choose to click yes and it will auto-adjust the wattage according to the type of coil you have installed in the MAAT tank. Easy? Yes. But if you are like me, I prefer to set my own wattage to my comfort zone. I set it to 30W and increased until I felt it was good enough and stopped at 40W.

I tested the GENE.Fit chip mode. It has 1, 2 and 3 modes to choose from. I started with 1 and it was a bit low for me so I pressed the + button to select 2. Wow, that’s a nice increase in flavour and clouds. 3 was a bit too much for me. The nice thing about this chip is that you can decrease and increase on the go, no fiddly stuff – just press the + and – buttons. It’s convenient, quick and easy to switch between the 3 modes. No ramp up time either.

Standard Mode is pretty much what most mods have so that’s nothing new and it also operates on Temperature Control Mode, again nothing new. The only new thing about this mod is the GENE.Fit chip, I have to say it is awesome.

*Pros and Cons*
I will start listing the pros and cons of this kit

The pros

Great flavour with reasonable amount of clouds, depending on wattage and airflow control.
Straight and bubble glass comes in this package.
MAAT Sub-Ohm tank and two coils (MT-M1 and MT-M2)
Easy to disassemble and reassemble.
GENE.Fit chip for faster access to different vaping modes (1, 2, 3).
The cons

Slight battery door rattle but it’s not a deal breaker.
Asking me every time it powers up if it’s a new or old coil, even when you haven’t switched it off or not changed anything.
Battery life isn’t that great with the MAAT Tank, the tank would suit a mod that can use 21700 batteries.
Dim screen – this could be improved with a brighter screen.
Other than the cons on this list, I have to say this is not what I had expected from a boxy looking design. If you can look past the exterior, this is a really good mod with a GENE.Fit chip that does 3 different modes without you needing to do some big adjustments. All you have to do is press the + and – button to change between 1, 2 and 3. It is very simple and easy to use.

I would definitely recommend this mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

RainstormZA said:


> Next review is about the VOOPOO Alpha Zip Kit
> 
> *VOOPOO Alpha Zip Kit*
> 
> I will be writing this article about the Alpha Zip kit that was provided by VOOPOO for reviewing and testing.
> 
> Company: VOOPOO VAPE
> Product Name: Alpha Zip Kit
> Batteries used: 2 x 18650 Samsung 25R batteries
> Watts / Voltage: 30W – 40W / 2.10v – 2.96v
> Tank: MAAT Sub-Ohm tank
> Coil Resistance: 0.13 ohms (MT-M1 single coil)
> Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon V2
> Official Website: http://www.voopoo.com/alpha-zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packaging is a black and white sturdy cardboard box with all the information printed on the front, back and sides. You can see clearly that this is a, what one in the vaping world would call, a starter kit as it comes with a Alpha Zip 180W mod, a MAAT tank pre-installed with one of the two coils included (MT-M1 and MT-M2 coils), USB cable, spare glass tube (4ml/2ml), spare sealing rings, warranty card, GENE CHIP card clearly printed on the back.
> 
> Opening the box, it seems to have been very well designed in packaging terms as this box size saves on space. The MAAT tank is on the bottom layer of the box while the mod is on the top layer, both protected by foam cut-outs.
> 
> So I take the mod out from the top foam cut-out. At first, it feels strange because it actually does feel like holding a small box, almost like a packet of cigarettes. The emboss print on the panels feel both rubbery with some smooth surfaces in between. I was actually surprised at the weight because it was super light. Then again, I haven’t put the batteries in so the batteries could add some weight to it.
> 
> You see the usual items in the lower foam-cut out as it was outlined on the back of the box – the MAAT tank, spare glass, usb cable, cards, spare sealing rings.
> 
> So I proceed to open the battery door that is on the side of the mod and add 2 x 18650 batteries. Not bad on the extra weight. The screen could do with some working in making it a lot more brighter. The battery door is held by magnets, they are pretty decent. The nice thing about this mod is that there are no seams visible – it just looks like it’s sealed but if you look at the bottom of this mod, you will find a depressed area that actually helps you to open the battery side door.
> 
> Then it’s time to screw on the MAAT tank and test the Alpha Zip kit.
> 
> I have already written a separate review for the MAAT tank here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mod comes with a GENE.Fit chip. Once you put a new tank on, it will ask you if it’s a new coil or old coil. You can choose to click yes and it will auto-adjust the wattage according to the type of coil you have installed in the MAAT tank. Easy? Yes. But if you are like me, I prefer to set my own wattage to my comfort zone. I set it to 30W and increased until I felt it was good enough and stopped at 40W.
> 
> I tested the GENE.Fit chip mode. It has 1, 2 and 3 modes to choose from. I started with 1 and it was a bit low for me so I pressed the + button to select 2. Wow, that’s a nice increase in flavour and clouds. 3 was a bit too much for me. The nice thing about this chip is that you can decrease and increase on the go, no fiddly stuff – just press the + and – buttons. It’s convenient, quick and easy to switch between the 3 modes. No ramp up time either.
> 
> Standard Mode is pretty much what most mods have so that’s nothing new and it also operates on Temperature Control Mode, again nothing new. The only new thing about this mod is the GENE.Fit chip, I have to say it is awesome.
> 
> *Pros and Cons*
> I will start listing the pros and cons of this kit
> 
> The pros
> 
> Great flavour with reasonable amount of clouds, depending on wattage and airflow control.
> Straight and bubble glass comes in this package.
> MAAT Sub-Ohm tank and two coils (MT-M1 and MT-M2)
> Easy to disassemble and reassemble.
> GENE.Fit chip for faster access to different vaping modes (1, 2, 3).
> The cons
> 
> Slight battery door rattle but it’s not a deal breaker.
> Asking me every time it powers up if it’s a new or old coil, even when you haven’t switched it off or not changed anything.
> Battery life isn’t that great with the MAAT Tank, the tank would suit a mod that can use 21700 batteries.
> Dim screen – this could be improved with a brighter screen.
> Other than the cons on this list, I have to say this is not what I had expected from a boxy looking design. If you can look past the exterior, this is a really good mod with a GENE.Fit chip that does 3 different modes without you needing to do some big adjustments. All you have to do is press the + and – button to change between 1, 2 and 3. It is very simple and easy to use.
> 
> I would definitely recommend this mod.


Awesome review and a good read! Maybe VooPoo will fix the issue about the mod asking if it's a new coil in a software update. I can assume it will start getting irritating to keep having to select 'new' or 'old' when using the device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

daniel craig said:


> Awesome review and a good read! Maybe VooPoo will fix the issue about the mod asking if it's a new coil in a software update. I can assume it will start getting irritating to keep having to select 'new' or 'old' when using the device.


Yeah I'm getting used to it now so it doesn't bother me as much as it used to. 

I hope they are working on a firmware update to address these issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

VOOPOO DRAG 2 Platinum Mod

I will be writing this article about the Drag 2 Platinum mod that was provided with the MAAT Tank by VOOPOO for testing and reviewing

Company: VOOPOO VAPE
Product Name: Drag 2 Platinum
Colour / Pattern: Platinum Myst (marbled green with yellow and blue)
Batteries used: 2 x 18650 Samsung 25R batteries
Watts / Voltage: 30W – 40W / 2.10v – 2.96v
Tank: MAAT Sub-Ohm tank
Coil Resistance: 0.13 ohms (MT-M1 single coil)
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon V2
Official Website: http://www.voopoo.com/drag2-platinum







Packaging is a black sturdy cardboard box with all the information printed on the front, back and sides. You do get the kit which includes the UForce 2 tank but I never got that kit obviously. I was offered the MAAT tank instead.

Opening the box, it seems to have been very well designed in packaging terms as this box size saves on space and its environmentally friendly. Very very little plastic and more recyclable by product, which is mostly paper and cardboard. There is a tiny plastic sleeve that comes with the mod to protect it.

*It has 8 security protections*

Battery Reverse Protection
Output Over-current Protection
Short-circuit Protection
Switch Timeout Protection
Overcharge Protection
Support Balance charge with different brand battery
Over-temperature Protection
Over discharge Protection






I didn't realise how light it was until I took it out. But I loved the colour when I saw it. The resin panel on the side was so beautiful, it felt a bit like soft rubber but was harder than rubber. It feels so smooth and soft.

You see the usual items in the box with the mod - usb charging cable, warranty card, GENE.Fit chip card and a battery warning card.

So I proceed to open the battery door that is on the side of the mod and add 2 x 18650 batteries. Not bad on the extra weight. Unfortunately when I looked at the screen to check if the batteries were working in it, a part of the screen was covering a small part of the writing on the screen. Also in the daylight outdoors, it could have been made a bit brighter as it's hard to read the writing on the screen. The battery door is held by magnets, they are pretty decent.

Then it’s time to screw on the MAAT tank and test the Drag 2 Platinum mod.

I have already written a separate review for the MAAT tank here






This mod comes with a GENE.Fit chip. Once you put a new tank on, it will ask you if it’s a new coil or old coil. You can choose to click yes and it will auto-adjust the wattage according to the type of coil you have installed in the MAAT tank. Easy? Yes. But if you are like me, I prefer to set my own wattage to my comfort zone. I set it to 30W and increased until I felt it was good enough and stopped at 40W.

I tested the GENE.Fit chip mode. It has 1, 2 and 3 modes to choose from. I started with 1 and it was a bit low for me so I pressed the + button to select 2. Wow, that’s a nice increase in flavour and clouds. 3 was a bit too much for me. The nice thing about this chip is that you can decrease and increase on the go, no fiddly stuff – just press the + and – buttons. It’s convenient, quick and easy to switch between the 3 modes. No ramp up time either.

Standard Mode is pretty much what most mods have so that’s nothing new and it also operates on Temperature Control Mode, again nothing new. The only new thing about this mod is the GENE.Fit chip, I have to say it is awesome.

Standard Mode is pretty much what most mods have so that’s nothing new and it also operates on Temperature Control Mode, again nothing new. The only new thing about this mod is the GENE.Fit chip, I have to say it is awesome.

*Pros and Cons*
I will start listing the pros and cons of this kit

*The pros*

Great flavour with reasonable amount of clouds, depending on wattage and airflow control.
Easy to disassemble and reassemble.
GENE.Fit chip for faster access to different vaping modes (1, 2, 3).
Lightweight
Faster ramp up time
*The cons*

Slight battery door rattle but it’s not a deal breaker.
Asking me every time it powers up if it’s a new or old coil, even when you haven’t switched it off or not changed anything.
Battery life isn’t that great with the MAAT Tank, the tank would suit a mod that can use 21700 batteries.
Dim screen – this could be improved with a brighter screen.
Other than the cons on this list, I have to say this is not what I had expected from a GENE.Fit chip that does 3 different modes without you needing to do some big adjustments. All you have to do is press the + and – button to change between 1, 2 and 3. It is very simple and easy to use. I do not have an older Drag model to compare so I can't say if it's better or not. There are many colour resin patterns to choose from - Fire Cloud, Myst, The Flame, Scarlet, Aurora, Jigsaw Puzzle, Dawn and Dark colour patterns.






I would definitely recommend this mod because of it's fast ramp up time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Next up is the Delorean Pod Kit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

*Nikola Delorean Pod Kit*

I won this pod kit in a competition on this forum and I was a bit skeptical at first as I've had only bad experiences with MTL (Mouth to Lung) vaping devices. Never judge a book by its cover before you've even tried reading it a bit first. Same applies to everything in our daily lives.

What a tiny mod this is compared to the bigger mods I'm used to. Opening the box proved to be like trying to climb Mount Everest. It was hard to open for some strange reason, which I"m not going into detail as I wanted to write about the pod kit and my experiences.





Unboxing the pod kit out, the first thing I noticed about it was the nicely blended in colour. Holding it in my hand, I was even more surprised at the quality of the metal finish. It felt like a proper quality finish, smooth and really clean. The pod appears to be made of general hard plastic. It weighs only 61g, according to my scale, compared to my heavier box mods (they are between 210g and 300g)





I fish out the instruction manual to read about its uses and what I needed to know as this is my first pod system, I had no idea of what I was diving into. Instructions were clear and simple in english, there are several languages on the pamphlet.

I then disassembled the pod with the coil to actually fill it up with ejuice. There is a rubber stopper on top of the tip (after you pull the plastic cap off it (which is why I had to read the instruction manual). There are two holes between the airflow hole, those are for refilling. Do not, under any circumstances whatsoever, fill directly in the airflow hole.





The holes are quite small, I tried my glass droppers and they were a slight fit (some were too big). I think the gorilla chubby bottles will be ok and even the smaller ones will be perfect. Filling it can be tricky if the pouring nozzle is too big for the holes.

*Full Specifications (from manufacturer's website)*

Delorean Box Mod

Brand: Nikola
Size: 88.35mm x 39mm x 16.35mm
Material: Zinc alloy
Battery Capacity: 350mah
Max Wattage: 12.67w
Output Voltage: 3v/3.3v/3.6v/3.9v
Pod Capacity: 2ml
Pod Resistance: 1.2ohm
USB Charging Voltage and Current: 5v/300ma
Mod Weight: 58g

Looking at the specs, the 2ml pod capacity is not bad really, compared to RTA's. I find that a pod system uses much less juice than RTA's. What I consider a vaping session would be something close to 15 minutes of vaping - it would take me at least 3 sessions to use half of the pod juice, where I can finish a tank of 4ml in the same time frame on an RTA.

*Features of the Delorean Kit (from manufacturer's website) *

5 Colors Available
Easy Filling, Easy Usage
1.2ohm Ceramic Coil, Suitable For Nicotine Salt
3 Battery Indicators, 4 voltage Indicators
The fire button is like using your TV remote control, easy on the thumb and even has a coloured led light in the button to indicate battery level (cyan - above 70% ,blue 40-70%, red below 40%). I see in the features section that it says the ceramic coil is for nicotine salts but I don't plan to use nicotine salts ever. I made some MTL freebase juice (3mg at 50/50 for this purpose) and it still tastes excellent. Any other juice will not work in pod systems as there is little to no flavour (most juices are made for DL vaping devices). Even charging is simple and easy through the USB cable or your power bank (I used my power bank to recharge it).

It's a nifty little pod, unfortunately they could have done better with a longer battery life. 350mah is a little too small for my daily use. Maybe if it was 1100mah, then I think we will be ok.

It does not indicate whether you need to change the coil after a certain amount of use. Nothing on the manufacturer website says about this and it is one of my questions, being a first time pod owner.

*Pros*

Small device, easy to pocket (easy to lose too!!!)
Refillable pod system
Ceramic coil design
Comfortable mouthpiece
Great feel and shape, very comfortable to hold
*Cons*

Low battery life





Manufacturer information source: https://www.nikolacig.com/delorean

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Nice reviews and great pictures @RainstormZA 
Thanks for the efforts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Nice reviews and great pictures @RainstormZA
> Thanks for the efforts


Thanks @Silver, it was a completely new experience for me. I'm now sold on using a pod system, just to find one with a battery that will last me a full day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Silver, it was a completely new experience for me. I'm now sold on using a pod system, just to find one with a battery that will last me a full day.


If you get pod that last whole day, then its as big as a normal mod and you could just carry that around then. Pods are nit designed for chain vape, thus higher nic, less vaping.
My minifit you can vape while charging, so that sorts battery life out. I will post a pic in the whats in your hand thread to show you a 3 day battery pod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you get pod that last whole day, then its as big as a normal mod and you could just carry that around then. Pods are nit designed for chain vape, thus higher nic, less vaping.
> My minifit you can vape while charging, so that sorts battery life out. I will post a pic in the whats in your hand thread to show you a 3 day battery pod


OK I have a question for you and a theoretical one too.

If it took me 15 minutes to finish a cigarette, so theoretically you vape for 15 minutes to get a full cigarette's worth of Nicotine.

So tell me how does that make it chain vaping? 

So now the cats out of the bag, should we look at mods that give the same ample time of vaping as smoking one cigarette? And the amount of battery time as well.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RainstormZA said:


> OK I have a question for you and a theoretical one too.
> 
> If it took me 15 minutes to finish a cigarette, so theoretically you vape for 15 minutes to get a full cigarette's worth of Nicotine.
> 
> So tell me how does that make it chain vaping?
> 
> So now the cats out of the bag, should we look at mods that give the same ample time of vaping as smoking one cigarette? And the amount of battery time as well.


15min? Dont think I ever smoked a ciggies for longer than 3min. To smoke a ciggie for 15 min you going to take two puff, leave it for 2 min, light it again(bcause they got the anti fire thing in it and it dies if you dont keep puffing) then take 2 puffs again and repeat.
So theretically you will first have to measure how many puffs/drags you can take on a ciggie and then do the same on the vape. Secondly your 3mg freebase nic is not even in the same ballpark nic that you will get from a ciggie.
Im on a pod now for a week or so. With higher nic also. I consume less than 10ml juice a day, previously probably 30+ml. So yes, you put higher nic in(not this ridiculous 30mg+ nic) and you satisfied after a few puffs and put it down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok google say average is 8-12 puffs per cigarette. Sure most people take so many puffs on a vape in a minute

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> 15min? Dont think I ever smoked a ciggies for longer than 3min. To smoke a ciggie for 15 min you going to take two puff, leave it for 2 min, light it again(bcause they got the anti fire thing in it and it dies if you dont keep puffing) then take 2 puffs again and repeat.
> So theretically you will first have to measure how many puffs/drags you can take on a ciggie and then do the same on the vape. Secondly your 3mg freebase nic is not even in the same ballpark nic that you will get from a ciggie.
> Im on a pod now for a week or so. With higher nic also. I consume less than 10ml juice a day, previously probably 30+ml. So yes, you put higher nic in(not this ridiculous 30mg+ nic) and you satisfied after a few puffs and put it down.


Now that makes sense. So if I increase to 6mg, will that help? Or would 9mg be better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RainstormZA said:


> Now that makes sense. So if I increase to 6mg, will that help? Or would 9mg be better?


Yes will help, you must find your happy place. I mixed 1st a 12mg but that was a bit strong, then 9mg and thats better. 6mg for me will be to little as Im n 3 mg normally so 6mg will not give you that headrush and make you feel you had enough and put vape down. But everyone must figire out whats best for them.. The weekend when Im bored and sitting vaping the whole time, I still vae my normal juice on squonk. Dont want to chain vape the 9mg and get used to it, then I will end up at 50mg nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Up next --------> Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

*VOOPOO Nano Drag Pod Kit*

I was send the VOOPOO Nano Drag Pod Kit for testing and reviewing by Thea at VOOPOO.

*Main Specification*

Product: Drag Nano Pod Kit
Dimension: 54.5 x 35 x 11 mm
Battery: Built-in, 750mAh
Material: Zinc Alloy & Aluminium Alloy
Weight: 55g
Voltage Output: 3.2 – 4.2v
Charge Output: 5V / 0.5A
Quiescent Current: <15uA

*Pod Specification*

Capacity: 1ml
Resistance: 1.8 Ω
Material: PCTG
Size: 36.3 x 15 x 7.0 mm

*Accessories*

1 x Drag Nano
1 x Nano Pod (1.8Ω)
1 x Chain Necklace
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card
1 x GENE Chip Card

*7 Resin Colour Options
*





Klein Blue
Tidal
Ceylon Yellow
Fiesta
Ink
Aurora
Nebulas Blue
*Five Safety Protection Modes*





*
Tricolor Battery Indicator*






*My impressions so far*

I’ll admit the size of this pod was totally unexpected. It looks big on the website and in photos but in reality, it’s so much smaller. Much more comfortable too, easy to grip and just so beautiful to look at. Packaging for the kit is pretty much minimal as there’s not a lot of items that go with it. I like it because that means it is less hassle and less stuff to go through too.






All you have in the box is a chain that actually can hold your pod device around your neck. Then there’s this tiny little pod and the actual zinc alloy body that houses the 750mAh battery inside it. You’ll also find the usual cards that go with it – warranty card, GENE card, and a User Manual (always handy to have).

Upon inspection, I noticed that there is no fire button. I’ve never used a mod that doesn’t have a fire button before so this kit was a completely new experience for me. I do have a little issue with the pod filling port – it doesn’t give you room to actually fill up properly with the usual ejuice bottle nozzles. You will need the tiny needle nose nozzles to avoid the airlock it creates when you fill in with the bigger nozzles. Even my glass droppers failed the test filling. There is just simply not enough room for the air to come out while filling. I think I would make a suggestion to VOOPOO to actually change the pod design and allow the top to have two filling holes and a rubber stopper to help prevent leakage. Two holes would allow for one to be used as a filling port, while the other hole allows for the air to escape.






I popped the pod into the device (I did not read the manual) and logic says if it doesn’t have a fire button, it should auto-fire as you take a drag from the mouthpiece. Logic proved to be right. Instantaneous firing of the coil as you “breath” in and when you exhale, a fair amount of clouds come up. I had not expected that much cloud and it was rather tasty too.






Left: Alpha Zip Mod vs Drag Nano Pod – Right: Drag Nano Pod vs Delorean Pod

Pretty much straight forward, easy to put together and just vape. Far much less hassle than having an RTA and bigger device (not to say it’s better but more effortless). I would definitely recommend this pod kit for those who are frequent flyers and travel a lot for work or holiday. This is a great pod kit you can always take with through airport security and just vape in the smoking sections. I’m definitely taking this one with me on my UK flight as there’s a stopover at Dubai before going straight to Heathrow.

750mAh might seem small to you but like I mentioned, great for travelling as you are not allowed to vape or smoke on public transport so definitely a win in my books for a travelling vaping device.

*Pros*

Small device, easy to pocket (easy to lose too!!!)
Refillable pod system
Comfortable mouthpiece
Great feel and shape, very comfortable to hold
Beautiful resin panel
GENE.Pod Chip
*Cons*

Juice Filling Port not easy to work with






Credit and source of some images and information from VOOPOO – https://www.voopoo.com/drag-nano

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

You also have one 
I need one.

Great review my friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> You also have one
> I need one.
> 
> Great review my friend


I can bring it around for you to test it out. Yesterday when I took it to The Iron Lung Vapory , the guy working there was very impressed with it. He said it has good flavour and clouds. 

It's still chucking decent clouds today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

FOMO

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> FOMO


ok no more fomo . I won one in the Nano competition!!! ''sorry ek het bietjie vergeet''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> *VOOPOO Nano Drag Pod Kit*
> 
> I was send the VOOPOO Nano Drag Pod Kit for testing and reviewing by Thea at VOOPOO.
> 
> *Main Specification*
> 
> Product: Drag Nano Pod Kit
> Dimension: 54.5 x 35 x 11 mm
> Battery: Built-in, 750mAh
> Material: Zinc Alloy & Aluminium Alloy
> Weight: 55g
> Voltage Output: 3.2 – 4.2v
> Charge Output: 5V / 0.5A
> Quiescent Current: <15uA
> 
> *Pod Specification*
> 
> Capacity: 1ml
> Resistance: 1.8 Ω
> Material: PCTG
> Size: 36.3 x 15 x 7.0 mm
> 
> *Accessories*
> 
> 1 x Drag Nano
> 1 x Nano Pod (1.8Ω)
> 1 x Chain Necklace
> 1 x USB Cable
> 1 x User Manual
> 1 x Warranty Card
> 1 x GENE Chip Card
> 
> *7 Resin Colour Options
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klein Blue
> Tidal
> Ceylon Yellow
> Fiesta
> Ink
> Aurora
> Nebulas Blue
> *Five Safety Protection Modes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tricolor Battery Indicator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My impressions so far*
> 
> I’ll admit the size of this pod was totally unexpected. It looks big on the website and in photos but in reality, it’s so much smaller. Much more comfortable too, easy to grip and just so beautiful to look at. Packaging for the kit is pretty much minimal as there’s not a lot of items that go with it. I like it because that means it is less hassle and less stuff to go through too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have in the box is a chain that actually can hold your pod device around your neck. Then there’s this tiny little pod and the actual zinc alloy body that houses the 750mAh battery inside it. You’ll also find the usual cards that go with it – warranty card, GENE card, and a User Manual (always handy to have).
> 
> Upon inspection, I noticed that there is no fire button. I’ve never used a mod that doesn’t have a fire button before so this kit was a completely new experience for me. I do have a little issue with the pod filling port – it doesn’t give you room to actually fill up properly with the usual ejuice bottle nozzles. You will need the tiny needle nose nozzles to avoid the airlock it creates when you fill in with the bigger nozzles. Even my glass droppers failed the test filling. There is just simply not enough room for the air to come out while filling. I think I would make a suggestion to VOOPOO to actually change the pod design and allow the top to have two filling holes and a rubber stopper to help prevent leakage. Two holes would allow for one to be used as a filling port, while the other hole allows for the air to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped the pod into the device (I did not read the manual) and logic says if it doesn’t have a fire button, it should auto-fire as you take a drag from the mouthpiece. Logic proved to be right. Instantaneous firing of the coil as you “breath” in and when you exhale, a fair amount of clouds come up. I had not expected that much cloud and it was rather tasty too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Alpha Zip Mod vs Drag Nano Pod – Right: Drag Nano Pod vs Delorean Pod
> 
> Pretty much straight forward, easy to put together and just vape. Far much less hassle than having an RTA and bigger device (not to say it’s better but more effortless). I would definitely recommend this pod kit for those who are frequent flyers and travel a lot for work or holiday. This is a great pod kit you can always take with through airport security and just vape in the smoking sections. I’m definitely taking this one with me on my UK flight as there’s a stopover at Dubai before going straight to Heathrow.
> 
> 750mAh might seem small to you but like I mentioned, great for travelling as you are not allowed to vape or smoke on public transport so definitely a win in my books for a travelling vaping device.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> Small device, easy to pocket (easy to lose too!!!)
> Refillable pod system
> Comfortable mouthpiece
> Great feel and shape, very comfortable to hold
> Beautiful resin panel
> GENE.Pod Chip
> *Cons*
> 
> Juice Filling Port not easy to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit and source of some images and information from VOOPOO – https://www.voopoo.com/drag-nano


blue one is STUNNING !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Nice review @RainstormZA , going to try and finish mine tomorrow for publishing on Tuesday. This little water leak problem of mine has bombed on me, but I’m nearly there. Starting to save up to replace most of back lawn because of excavations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Nice review @RainstormZA , going to try and finish mine tomorrow for publishing on Tuesday. This little water leak problem of mine has bombed on me, but I’m nearly there. Starting to save up to replace most of back lawn because of excavations.


jy kon al boorgat gebou het met jou grouery?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> jy kon al boorgat gebou het met jou grouery?


Ek het gate wat groot genoeg is vir n jacuzzi, bietjie ekstra plumbing en paar blikke baked beans and I’m in business

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Ek het gate wat groot genoeg is vir n jacuzzi, bietjie ekstra plumbing en paar blikke baked beans and I’m in business


F. ek voel vir jou , sit met gat in cottage dak wat totally waterproof is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jammer maar ek verstaan afrikaans 'n bietjie. No translation tools here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Jammer maar ek verstaan afrikaans 'n bietjie. No translation tools here


Was just commenting that my back yard looks like a war zone, holes and trenches everywhere due to water leak. Good Afrikaans from your side though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

*Next up------> Puzzler Pineapple e-juice distributed by The Iron Lung Vapory*

*Puzzler Pineapple*

I am writing about this e-juice liquid that I bought from The Iron Lung Vapory when I went for the Vape Meet on the 4th May 2019. There were several tester juices so I tested all of them on my Riscle Pirate King RDA using the Asvape Gabriel 80W mod. The Puzzler Pineapple won me over and I caved into buying one.






*Company*: NA - Distributed by The Iron Lung Vapory
*Product Name*: Puzzler Pineapple
*Mod*: Various
*Watts/Volts*: 20W to 40W
*Atomiser*: Various
*Coil Resistance*: 0.2 ohms - 0.35 ohms
*Nicotine Strength*: 3mg
*Price*: R100 for 60ml (3mg)
*Product description on website*: only distributed and sold in-shop by The Iron Lung Vapory. There is no flavour profile description on the bottle either

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions:*

At first I wasn't sure about this juice as there was no flavour profile or description on the bottle. The guy that works behind the counter said I should give it a try with the testers.

So I dripped some into the Pirate King RDA and took a couple of puffs. I wasn't even sure about the flavour so I carried on for the next 30 minutes. So far I was impressed with the juice as there are not many juice flavours that sit well with my palate.

The smell test gives me the impression of Sparletta Pine-Nut or those paper wrapped pineapple sweets we used to eat as children. Then the initial tongue taste gives me the impression of a Sparletta Pine-Nut carbonated cold drink and surprisingly pineapple sweets.

The vaping taste gives me what you would actually taste - a carbonated pineapple cooldrink. I have to admit that this is one of the juices that I will vape all day if given the chance. Its not overly sweet and very well done on the ripe pineapple flavouring. There is some ice present but not the "blast-in-your-face" kind. It's pleasant and will be a great vape on an hot day.

It is great in the Gear RTA and the Voopoo MAAT tank. As with any ice that is present in the juice, the coldness will increase with an higher wattage (the Gear is 20W and the MAAT at 30-40W). However, in the Drag Nano pod, you could barely taste the pineapple.

I ended up buying a 60ml bottle for R100 at 3mg nicotine. @BigGuy, you need to make this available countrywide - I am pretty sure a lot of pineapple lovers will buy this bottle.

*Will I buy it again?* Definitely!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> *Next up------> Puzzler Pineapple e-juice distributed by The Iron Lung Vapory*
> 
> *Puzzler Pineapple*
> 
> I am writing about this e-juice liquid that I bought from The Iron Lung Vapory when I went for the Vape Meet on the 4th May 2019. There were several tester juices so I tested all of them on my Riscle Pirate King RDA using the Asvape Gabriel 80W mod. The Puzzler Pineapple won me over and I caved into buying one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Company*: NA - Distributed by The Iron Lung Vapory
> *Product Name*: Puzzler Pineapple
> *Mod*: Various
> *Watts/Volts*: 20W to 40W
> *Atomiser*: Various
> *Coil Resistance*: 0.2 ohms - 0.35 ohms
> *Nicotine Strength*: 3mg
> *Price*: R100 for 60ml (3mg)
> *Product description on website*: only distributed and sold in-shop by The Iron Lung Vapory. There is no flavour profile description on the bottle either
> 
> *Reviewer Notes/First Impressions:*
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about this juice as there was no flavour profile or description on the bottle. The guy that works behind the counter said I should give it a try with the testers.
> 
> So I dripped some into the Pirate King RDA and took a couple of puffs. I wasn't even sure about the flavour so I carried on for the next 30 minutes. So far I was impressed with the juice as there are not many juice flavours that sit well with my palate.
> 
> The smell test gives me the impression of Sparletta Pine-Nut or those paper wrapped pineapple sweets we used to eat as children. Then the initial tongue taste gives me the impression of a Sparletta Pine-Nut carbonated cold drink and surprisingly pineapple sweets.
> 
> The vaping taste gives me what you would actually taste - a carbonated pineapple cooldrink. I have to admit that this is one of the juices that I will vape all day if given the chance. Its not overly sweet and very well done on the ripe pineapple flavouring. There is some ice present but not the "blast-in-your-face" kind. It's pleasant and will be a great vape on an hot day.
> 
> It is great in the Gear RTA and the Voopoo MAAT tank. As with any ice that is present in the juice, the coldness will increase with an higher wattage (the Gear is 20W and the MAAT at 30-40W). However, in the Drag Nano pod, you could barely taste the pineapple.
> 
> I ended up buying a 60ml bottle for R100 at 3mg nicotine. @BigGuy, you need to make this available countrywide - I am pretty sure a lot of pineapple lovers will buy this bottle.
> 
> *Will I buy it again?* Definitely!!!


Very nice review

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

*Next up ---> DRAG Baby Trio Starter Kit*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

*VOOPOO Drag Baby Trio Starter Kit*

Say hello to the *VOOPOO DRAG Baby Trio Starter Kit.*

Powered by 1500mAh built-in battery, the DRAG Baby Trio is powerful yet elegant starter kit with colorful resin panel and chain necklace for easy carry.

Moreover, the DRAG Baby Trio adopts new innovative Gene Trio chipset which brings fantastic flavor with speedy power output. Plus the creative PnP coils, patented top fill structure and tricolor LED indicator light, the VOOPOO DRAG Baby Trio Kit is definitely a natural masterpiece for vapers.

Best for DL and MTL vaping lovers.

*Colours*




*Specifications*
*DRAG Baby Trio MOD*
Dimensions: 58.5 x 35 x 21.5mm
Battery: Built-in 1500mAh
Power Range: 5-25W
Resistance range: 0.5-3.0ohm
5V/1A Charge Voltage: 5V/1A
Thread: 510 thread

*Tank*
Dimensions: 18.5 x 43mm
Capacity: 1.8ml
Coil: PnP-M2(0.6ohm) / PnP-C1(1.2ohm)
Thread: 510 thread





*Features*

Natural Masterpiece with 7 Optional Resin Colors
Creative PnP Coils Optimized for DL and MTL Vaping
Gene Trio chipset with speedy power output
Unique dual-hole airflow system
Creative PnP coils
Patented top fill structure
Tricolor LED indicator light
Quick Charge in 1.5 hours






1 x DRAG Baby Kit
1 x PnP-R1(0.8ohm)
1 x PnP-C1(1.2ohm)
1 x Glass Tube(1.8ml)
1 x Chain Necklace
1 x USB Cable
1 x GENE Chip Card
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card






*My take on this starter kit*

I have to be honest in all aspects. The size was not what I had expected!!! It was tiny. Cute. And light-weight too. Perfect for a woman who doesn’t want any hassles and that it takes up so little space, particularly great for small handbags.

I have seen some small tanks but this one takes the cake. Its the tiniest I’ve ever seen.

Having had some experience with some of the VOOPOO starter kits and tanks, this was one of the easiest mods to put together. It has a PnP (Push and Pull) coil design, which makes it so much easier to change coils. The nice thing is that this one is actually leak-proof, you can leave the coil in and remove the tank from the the mod into its packaging box and it won’t leak.

The filling ports were a bit tricky to work with. Well, I had no idea of how it would turn out. I made a mess the first time but after learning that the fill ports has some sort of silicon rubber on the open holes, I found that I could easily slip my glass dropper in and not make another mess the next time round. Like all new things, it does take time to learn the tricks.

Now that I’ve made sure the battery mod is fully charged, I had to click 5 times to switch it on. For it to be turned off, 5 times again.

As this turns out to be a semi-regulated mod, there are no other fancy stuff that usually comes with a fully-regulated mod such as VW, VV, Power Mode, TC Mode, etc… This one is very very simple. You have 3 coil types that are made ONLY for this mod and tank.






I gave the coil 5 minutes to absorb as much juice as possible before testing it.

The fire button is small and simple to use. What surprised me the most was that even with an MTL coil, it certainly gives me a lot of vapor AND flavour to boost. For a tight DL draw, this was really a good mouthful (or is it lungful?) of flavour. The drip-tip was very comfortable. Some people might not like it but compared to my Gear RTA, this has to be the best driptip I’ve ever used.

For 1500 mAh on the battery, I have to say it is pretty good. And compared to the Drag Nano Pod kit, it is really stylish and quite small but not as small as the pod kit itself.





















Source: https://www.voopoo.com/drag-baby

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Great writeup and review @RainstormZA 
Thanks for the efforts 
Nice photos

And thank you for continuing here on ECIGSSA despite your move to the UK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

*VOOPOO FIND S Trio Pod Kit*

*Enjoy it, Now!*

Find S Trio is for outstanding half-DL vaping experience with smooth flavors and big clouds.

*Brand New GENE.Trio Chip Inside*
Adopts M-PnP coils with GENE.Trio chip inside, ensuring a perfect favors experience since the first puff. Constant voltage output, making flavors experience as always. Adopts ceramic coils for fast heat conduction with intelligent burnt-out prevention, brings a safer, healthier and more durable vape experience.

*Convenient to reload with PnP Coils*
Easy to unplug and plug the coils into the tank, rotation in 360 degree supported. No need to adjust the radian while changing the coils, simple and convenient to operate, easy to clean the tank.

*Extraordinary Embodiment of Fashion, color blocking with Personality *
Eye-catching and stunning design styles matched with contrast colors in strong personality.

*Five Safety Protections*

*Vaping Overtime Protection.*
When vaping over 10s, the device will stop firing after theblue light flashes in 8 times.
*Tank Short-circuit Protection*
When the tank is in shoct-circuit, the device will stop firing after the blue
light flashes in 2 times.
*Overcharge Protection*
With dedicated lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against battery overcharge and harm.
*Low Discharge Protection*
With dedicated lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against battery discharge and harm.
*Over Current Output Protection*
When the current output is over 4A, the device will stop firing while the blue light flashes in 2 times.





*Mod’s Specification*

Material: _Aluminium Alloy & Plastic_
Power Range: _6-23W_
Battery Capacity: _1200mAh_
Constant Voltage Output: _3.7V_
*Dimensions & Weight*

Dimensions: _92.2mm*35.9mm*17mm_
Weight: _60g_
*Pod’s Specification*

Capacity: _3ml/2ml(TPD)_
Dimensions: _29.5*34.2*15.7mm_
Weight: _12.4g_
Material: _PCTG_
Coil: _0.8Ω（regular） 1.2Ω（ceramic）_
Color: _Translucent Black_
Source: https://www.voopoo.com/find-s-trio

*My Impressions so far*

Ok I’m not normally a fan of pod systems but once I tried this one, I was actually blown away with the two coil types and that they were replaceable without having to replace the whole pod system (not the battery). I even got my aunt to try it as I’m trying to get her off the cigarettes and she was really impressed with it so once I’m done with this review, this pod kit will go to her.

First things, first of all. This is a pod kit where you can change your PnP (Push n Pull) coils. The nice option here is that you get one for MTL and the other for DL. I am seeing a huge trend that is swaying people away from the big bulky rebuildable coil tanks and mods to the pod systems and they have improved it so much.

Another bonus on this pod system is that it’s also refillable. A far cry from the Drag Nano pod kit which was more messier to refill and much less flavour too.






Needless to say, this is one pod kit I will highly recommend. The look on my aunt’s face was priceless and it says a lot about this kit. The feel of the battery mod is just smooth, streamlined and perfect for going anywhere or even in the back of your jeans pocket. She said it has great flavour and I have to agree with her on that one.

With the two coils, I get two very distinct differences – one gave me less vapour but more flavour and the other gave me more vapour but less flavour. I stuck with the MTL coil as it tasted better and I didn’t want to cloud up the bar (we were stealth vaping in there at our crochet club weekly get-together). Even my DIY juice (Charlotte’s Butterscotch Mints, mixed and sold by Renaldo at The Good Guys tasted 100% better in this pod kit).






The only drawback is that when you pull a coil out while the pod still has juice in, you will spill it everywhere. The coil is designed to draw the juice from the sides of the pod so if you don’t want to waste juice, rather finish it first before changing the coil. The pro of this pod is the magnets underneath – it just snaps onto the battery mod and stays secure. The refilling system took a bit to figure out but it was far much easier refilling it than trying to refill the Drag Nano Pod. Also the nice thing about this feature is that when the pod snaps on, you get a green flashing light on twice to indicate that it’s good to go.

To be honest, I really have nothing negative about this pod kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Love the review 
Looks like a pretty good pod system

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> Love the review
> Looks like a pretty good pod system


Thanks, yeah my aunt told me in the beginning that she used to try vaping but it didn't work out for her and I think it was because she got a vape pen that didn't suit her needs. It was a Smok stick or something close to it, and not ideal for her, my cousin has one too and vapes on it every day.

So when she tried the Find S Trio pod, I could see she was skeptical (I"m a lot like her in so many ways) but once she took a few drags off it, she was very impressed with it. So I asked her if she wanted it as I really want her off the stinkies, I was also surprised that my mother hoped I would convert her. Haha. She agreed to take it after I've done this review. I have too many mods and happy with my current ones. Also she said that she liked how small it was and easy to carry around.

I'm hoping this is the pod device that will get her to give up the cigarettes. Plus my DIY juice too, she is quite picky with flavours so I was a bit surprised that she liked it. She's not a fan of vaping sweet things so I think I'll stick to a RY4 recipe and mix something new in the foreseeable future.

EDIT: oh by the way, I washed the pod tank out yesterday after testing a different juice - it was way too easy. Open the rubber stopper, remove the coil and run the cold water tap through it. Then shake the excess water out, reinstall the coil and refill it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Great review RainstormZA !

EDIT: Any idea of why it's called the Find S Trio? Weird name! What does the S stand for, which one is supposed to find and where's the trio?

The name could also easily be confused with Eleaf's i Just S. I bet Eleaf isn't impressed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

So I have been approached by someone to do a review on both the Sigelei Humvee 215 and Sigelei Snowwolf Afeng from the 22nd of September 2019 so watch this space.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Great review RainstormZA !
> 
> EDIT: Any idea of why it's called the Find S Trio? Weird name! What does the S stand for, which one is supposed to find and where's the trio?
> 
> The name could also easily be confused with Eleaf's i Just S. I bet Eleaf isn't impressed!


To be honest, I have no idea @Hooked. I'm just as baffled as you, I try not to question the designer's motivations and just review the products that have been offered to me. If the information is provided on their site, then great I will include it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

*Next up....... is the Voopoo Vinci Pod Mod*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> *Next up....... is the Voopoo Vinci Pod Mod*
> 
> View attachment 178926


I absolutely love the looks of these.
Can't wait to see your thoughts on them


----------



## RainstormZA

Designed for both cloud chasers and flavour chasers, the VOOPOO VINCI Mod Pod System is a new innovative and elegant pod system VW kit with the compact design and attractive colours. Moreover, it adopts the new generation of GENE.AI chip with 1500mAh built-in battery to support manual and auto modes and meet different users.

What’s more, the VINCI Mod Pod features the intelligently adjustable power to match coils and bring an excellent flavour. With the innovative PUFF curve modes, it could record vaping habits for 2 weeks. Plus the brand-new 5.5ml/2ml visible pod with unique PnP-VM1 coils, it is compatible with both regular e-juice and Nic salt. In short, the VOOPOO VINCI Kit is definitely an awesome vaping device.

Get one and take your vaping to a new level. It is also widely compatible with PnP-C1/PnP-R1/PnP-M2 coils. 





*Specifications*

Size: 104.0 x 25.3 x 25.3mm
Battery: Built-in 1500mAh
Power Range: 5-40W
Resistance Range: 0.1-3.0ohm
Output Voltage: 3.2-4.2V
Pod Capacity: Visible Pod-5.5ml/2ml(TPD)
Coil: PnP 0.3ohm; PnP 0.8ohm
Material: Zinc Alloy + PCTG






Innovative pod system VW kit with 1500mAh battery
Compact design and attractive colors
New generation of GENE.AI chip
Manual and auto modes to meet different users
Intelligently adjustable power to match coils
PUFF curve mode to record vaping habits
0.96 inch TFT color screen
Optional 5.5ml and 2ml visible pods
Widely suitable for PnP coils
Compatible with both regular e-juice and nic salt





*It comes with*
*Standard Edition*

1 x VINCI Device
1 x VINCI Pod(5.5ml)
1 x PnP 0.3ohm Coil
1 x PnP 0.8ohm Coil
1 x USB Cable
1 x Warranty Card
1 x User Manual
1 x GENE CHIP Card
*TPD Edition*

1 x VINCI Device
1 x VINCI Pod(2ml)
1 x PnP 0.3ohm Coil
1 x PnP 0.8ohm Coil
1 x USB Cable
1 x Warranty Card
1 x User Manual
1 x GENE CHIP Card





*My Thoughts So Far*
Packaging was nice and compact with a strong sleeve. Upon picking up the pod up, it instantly felt comfortable to hold and I immediately started experimenting with it, not reading the user manual first. I wanted to get a feel for it as a newbie and it was pretty easy to use. Installation of coils was pretty easy. Great magnets on the bottom of the pod into the battery which clicks nicely in place. Juice port filling was a bit tricky, as always with a pod kit.

Having had some experiences with a few pod kits, this was actually an huge improvement on the vaping front. Two specially designed coils for two different purposes – MTL and DL. I have tried both and they were equally good, even though I prefer the DL coil and the DL draw, which is a lot more looser than the MTL draw.

I, however, want to note down something that has quite a bit of a negative impact. The leak is not ideal, specially leaking on top of the contacts and maybe going into the Pod’s battery. I hope this issue will be rectified by VOOPOO but as far as I know with the other VOOPOO mods that I received for reviewing, the issues have not been addressed.

I am going to quote, yes I said quote, my partner Steve Paine after I gave him the VOOPOO Vinci Pod Mod. He has had it for nearly a week and he has been off the smokes since Tuesday, which is quite a feat that considering he has been smoking for so many years and has been trying to quit for quite some time. And of course, Charlotte’s Butterscotch Mints from my DIY stash. Thank you VOOPOO!

*Steve Paine: It is bloody marvellous apart from it’s slight tendency to leak and the awkwardness of filling… and no fags since Tuesday *(8/10/2019)

As for the battery life, it is pretty decent and the juice levels stayed constant. I had a 7 hour shift in the kitchen and tested it through the 7 hours I worked. Amazing enough it was more than enough to last me through my entire shift, I didn’t need to refill or even recharge the battery.

I also find that sometimes the Auto function doesn’t work too well, I wasn’t sure if it was a dud coil or if it was the function not liking the MTL coil. Either way, it still works on P mode and on A+P mode which is fine by me.

So overall, I will give it a 7/10, mainly due to the leaking issue and awkward refilling.

Source: https://thedeafvaperreviews.home.blog/2019/10/10/voopoo-vinci-pod-mod/

@Chanelr @StompieZA @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

Very informative review as always.
I soooo want one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Nice one @RainstormZA , great review. It really is a great little device except for what you pointed out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @RainstormZA !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

I actually had a chat with Voopoo on whatsapp yesterday and lol they told me the solution to fix the leaking pod is to remove the pod from the device when not using it....

I told them that this is inconvenient and no vaper will do this, So they are aware of this issue and hopefully they are looking to resolve it. 

Nice review @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VOOPOO

Thanks for your review for introducing our latest product!
And for some cons you have mentioned in review, we are regretful on that.
Since this is our first batch of samples that face market, it may have some problems there. But we are always keeping our product getting improved with you generous guys' sincere feedback.
Thanks for you feedback and we will keep it improved.
If there is any other suggestion, always feel free to contach with us.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

*No longer open for reviewing due to time constraints.

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] please lock thread until further notice. Thank you very much. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

